# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Bắn pháo hoa tại Tuần văn hóa du lịch Vĩnh Phúc

## hieunt

_Phó thủ tướng Nguyễn Thiện Nhân chấp thuận  cho tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc tổ chức bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp 15 phút tại Lễ khai  mạc Tuần Văn hóa - Du lịch Vĩnh Phúc tối 24/3 tại TP Vĩnh Yên._

Tuần Văn hóa - Du lịch Vĩnh Phúc năm 2013  với chủ đề "Vĩnh Phúc trên đường phát triển" được tổ chức từ 23 đến  26/3 tại TP Vĩnh Yên, huyện Tam Đảo và thị xã Phúc Yên, với các chương  trình như: lễ dâng hương tưởng niệm ngày mất của anh hùng dân tộc Trần  Nguyên Hãn, lễ hội Tây Thiên...

 

Vĩnh Phúc có nhiều tiềm năng du lịch sinh thái, tâm linh. Ảnh: _Đoàn Loan_



Tuần Văn hóa - Du lịch Vĩnh Phúc là hoạt  động hưởng ứng Năm Du lịch quốc gia đồng bằng sông Hồng - Hải Phòng  2013, cũng là dịp tuyên truyền, quảng bá về vùng đất, con người Vĩnh  Phúc, nhất là lễ hội Tây Thiên và các di tích, danh thắng của tỉnh.

----------


## hcpro

Hay a, chắc là tổ chức hoành tráng lắm đây

----------

